# Where are we all?



## Akartoshi (Jun 25, 2017)

Just curious where furries across the globe are, which countries we live in and what languages we speak. I'm curious if furries are a western thing only or if we've got members from every corner. Tell us a bit about your nation!


----------



## Sivath (Jun 25, 2017)

Nah, I'm Korean. I speak Korean and English. And of course a bit of Japanese, 'cause that's a obligatory subject from middle school to high school.


----------



## Tecwyn (Jun 25, 2017)

I myself am from the Netherlands. Fun little country that for some reason still hasn't flooded even though its (mostly) below sea level.
Should you ever go there, one of the best snacks here is called a "Stroopwafel" basically a waffle with syrup in it.
As for languages, since no one really speaks Dutch outside of our land, we also speak English, German and French.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jun 25, 2017)

Россия. Чики-брики и всё такое.


----------



## Akartoshi (Jun 25, 2017)

Sivath said:


> Nah, I'm Korean. I speak Korean and English. And of course a bit of Japanese, 'cause that's a obligatory subject from middle school to high school.


Cool! I can write in korean because I was in indonesia and they use the hangul script. Love your country, lots of shopping there lol



Pipistrele said:


> Россия. Чики-брики и всё такое.


Привет из Абхазии!



Tecwyn said:


> I myself am from the Netherlands. Fun little country that for some reason still hasn't flooded even though its (mostly) below sea level.
> Should you ever go there, one of the best snacks here is called a "Stroopwafel" basically a waffle with syrup in it.
> As for languages, since no one really speaks Dutch outside of our land, we also speak English, German and French.


I have been there, I took a double decker train from the airport around town. Was night though, so everything was closed. When I go again I'll keep my eyes peeled for that waffle, sounds yum!


----------



## Nixonia (Jun 25, 2017)

I'm in the U.S. Specifically in Arizona. Hot, and dry, but not much sand. It hit about 120° Fahrenheit a few days ago (about 48° C to anyone else). I love it. Nice and warm for the darg'n.

Fun fact: It is actually true that you can put a baking tray with cookie dough on your car dashboard, park in the sun, and come back 6 hours later, and have cookies baked in your car.


----------



## Akartoshi (Jun 25, 2017)

Nixonia said:


> I'm in the U.S. Specifically in Arizona. Hot, and dry, but not much sand. It hit about 120° Fahrenheit a few days ago (about 48° C to anyone else). I love it. Nice and warm for the darg'n.
> 
> Fun fact: It is actually true that you can put a baking tray with cookie dough on your car dashboard, park in the sun, and come back 6 hours later, and have cookies baked in your car.


And I thought Indonesia was hot


----------



## CrazyDragon (Jun 25, 2017)

Ottawa, Canada!
I only speak English, I know a _little_ french but what I know is probably laughable


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 25, 2017)

Norway.

Languages I speak:
Norwegian
Swedish
Some Danish
English
A bit of Japanese


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 25, 2017)

Florida in the United States. I speak English and then some German that I haven't finished.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jun 25, 2017)

O-hi-o, united states....northern ohio in fact 
I only speak English though  XD


----------



## Akartoshi (Jun 25, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Norway.
> 
> Languages I speak:
> Norwegian
> ...


Don't speak norwegion or swedish but I grønland taler de dansk. 私は東京成田にやってきたので日本語を学んだ. Badly though


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jun 25, 2017)

Glorious Canadian that can't speak a lick of French


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 25, 2017)

i'm somewhere in the Milky Way


----------



## Akartoshi (Jun 25, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i'm somewhere in the Milky Way


I would never have known!


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 25, 2017)

Akartoshi said:


> I would never have known!



i lied i'm actually in Andromeda i just wanted to be popular


----------



## Norros (Jun 25, 2017)

Akartoshi said:


> Привет из Абхазии!



А вам привет с Урала


----------



## Akartoshi (Jun 25, 2017)

Norros said:


> А вам привет с Урала


Урал? Ницца лел


----------



## Akartoshi (Jun 25, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i lied i'm actually in Andromeda i just wanted to be popular


Ha! Knew it! Who even lives in the milky way now adays...


----------



## Pipistrele (Jun 25, 2017)

Akartoshi said:


> Привет из Абхазии!


Яблок немного можете прислать? А то у нас пиздец дорожают


----------



## xofrats (Jun 25, 2017)

I'm from Denmark.

I can speak Danish, English and a bit German.
In school I also learned French but I forgot that skill years ago.


----------



## Saiko (Jun 25, 2017)

Mississippi in the US. It's a state of mostly-nice people that is run by corrupt and/or idiotic twats.


----------



## Belatucadros (Jun 25, 2017)

Saiko said:


> Mississippi in the US. It's a state of mostly-nice people that is run by corrupt and/or idiotic twats.


Actually, I think that sounds more like the entire world...


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 25, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> Actually, I think that sounds more like the entire world...


It does, in fact sound like the rest of the world.

I'm from Idaho, in the Pacific Northwest of the US. I speak English, Spanish, some Gaelic, very little Japanese, and can cuss like a sailor in quite a few languages.


----------



## Saiko (Jun 25, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> Actually, I think that sounds more like the entire world...


Yeah, but our state's government is a special breed of stupid. They cut taxes constantly and then wonder why everything is shit and underfunded. Then we have a governor who vetoed a bill to fix a debtor's prison thing that passed unanimously, because he with his glorious intellect believed it would endanger families. (To be clear, they checked for that. It wouldn't have.)


----------



## PixelVixen (Jun 25, 2017)

North Wales, United Kingdom represent!

*Glitches in Welsh*

That is when I'm not floating around in Cyber-Space full-filling my role as a part-time Gundam pilot...


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 25, 2017)

England.


----------



## Taylor and Co. (Jun 25, 2017)

Connecticut in the US. I'm the only furry I _personally _know from here:/


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 25, 2017)

Taylor and Co. said:


> Connecticut in the US. I'm the only furry I know from here:/


Userpage of connecticutfurs -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Lots of you.



xofrats said:


> I'm from Denmark.
> 
> I can speak Danish, English and a bit German.
> In school I also learned French but I forgot that skill years ago.



Du er Dansk? ;3 Jeg er Engelsk. 
Und ich kann ein Bisschen sprechen.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 25, 2017)

Canada Alberta :3


----------



## fallout19980 (Jun 25, 2017)

I'm from Bulgaria ( greatest country in the Balkans)

I can speak fluent English, Bulgarian, a bit of German and a pathetic amount of Spanish!


----------



## Iovic (Jun 25, 2017)

English Midlands.


----------



## Arcturus Maple (Jun 25, 2017)

I'm from Minnesota, USA. I speak english, german, and some japanese and latin.


----------



## Beatle9 (Jun 25, 2017)

Texas, USA. I speak mostly English, but I know some Spanish.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jun 25, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Norway.
> 
> Languages I speak:
> Norwegian
> ...



This is the downside of living in such a massive country with two oceans on each side while having another massive Anglosphere country above you. There really is no need to learn another language with Spanish being *kind of* the exception depending on the area. 

It dawned on me a few years ago that I can DRIVE to BRAZIL! I can drive to South America! I don't have to fly at all. But everything south of the border is kind of a shithole. Mexico is still carved up with warring cartels. Central America is gang infested. South America is a slum. Chile and Paraguay seem to be pretty alright, but there might be a connection there.


----------



## CreatureOfHabit (Jun 25, 2017)

I live in Texas. I can speak a bit of Hebrew, Spanish, and Japanese, with an additional smattering of Czech and German.


----------



## Cybrid (Jun 25, 2017)

From Texas, and speak English and Spanish. xD


----------



## Zeraph_ (Jun 25, 2017)

Nevada, I speak English and basic Russian.


----------



## Akartoshi (Jun 25, 2017)

Taylor and Co. said:


> Connecticut in the US. I'm the only furry I _personally _know from here:/


I'm the only person in my continent that's a furry lmao


fallout19980 said:


> I'm from Bulgaria ( greatest country in the Balkans)
> 
> I can speak fluent English, Bulgarian, a bit of German and a pathetic amount of Spanish!


Аз съм на Бургас!


----------



## Akartoshi (Jun 25, 2017)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> This is the downside of living in such a massive country with two oceans on each side while having another massive Anglosphere country above you. There really is no need to learn another language with Spanish being *kind of* the exception depending on the area.
> 
> It dawned on me a few years ago that I can DRIVE to BRAZIL! I can drive to South America! I don't have to fly at all. But everything south of the border is kind of a shithole. Mexico is still carved up with warring cartels. Central America is gang infested. South America is a slum. Chile and Paraguay seem to be pretty alright, but there might be a connection there.


Sorr to shatter your dreams but... darion gap.


----------



## Akartoshi (Jun 25, 2017)

xofrats said:


> I'm from Denmark.
> 
> I can speak Danish, English and a bit German.
> In school I also learned French but I forgot that skill years ago.


In greenland we speak danish too but I kinda forgot it all and never bothered with it


----------



## Arwing Ace (Jun 26, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Norway.
> 
> Languages I speak:
> Norwegian
> ...



Damn man, just learning a _second_ language is hard enough for me...

I speak some Spanish, but I'm not fluent in it.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jun 26, 2017)

Canada, according to my birth certificate. Had I been conceived a few months earlier, I would have been German instead.


----------



## Akartoshi (Jun 26, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Canada, according to my birth certificate. Had I been conceived a few months earlier, I would have been German instead.


But you aren't an ethnicity just because you were born somewhere lol



Shane McNair said:


> Southeast Wyoming, USA.
> 
> Very, VERY few furries in this state. In fact, I might even be the only one.


Very few people in general there


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 26, 2017)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> This is the downside of living in such a massive country with two oceans on each side while having another massive Anglosphere country above you. There really is no need to learn another language with Spanish being *kind of* the exception depending on the area.
> 
> It dawned on me a few years ago that I can DRIVE to BRAZIL! I can drive to South America! I don't have to fly at all. But everything south of the border is kind of a shithole. Mexico is still carved up with warring cartels. Central America is gang infested. South America is a slum. Chile and Paraguay seem to be pretty alright, but there might be a connection there.


Heh. Living here in Norway is damn great, even if you are on welfare. Granted, you don't get much chance to save much money up, but you can cover living expenditures and save a couple bucks here and there.

We can technically drive all over Europe if you take a ferry across to Denmark, or you drive through Finland and the other countries more to the East.



Shane McNair said:


> Damn man, just learning a _second_ language is hard enough for me...
> 
> I speak some Spanish, but I'm not fluent in it.


When you know one Scandinavian language it's pretty easy to pick up on the two others, as they are incredibly similar. Swedish is easiest to learn, and a good introduction to Danish and Norwegian.

Quite frankly, I find English easier to use. I'm not stuck using a language that only about 5.3 million people speak, and some 15-20 million people actually understand. That said however, I like my own language, despite it being harder to learn for those new to the language than that of English. I guess English was easy to learn due to Norwegian having a lot of similarities with English.


----------



## Akartoshi (Jun 26, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Heh. Living here in Norway is damn great, even if you are on welfare. Granted, you don't get much chance to save much money up, but you can cover living expenditures and save a couple bucks here and there.
> 
> We can technically drive all over Europe if you take a ferry across to Denmark, or you drive through Finland and the other countries more to the East.
> 
> ...


I find it more fun to speak other languages though. I speak a lot of languages too, and it's fun to be able to tell your girlfriend that the person above you is fat without them knowing


----------



## fallout19980 (Jun 26, 2017)

Akartoshi said:


> I'm the only person in my continent that's a furry lmao
> 
> Аз съм на Бургас!


аз съм от Добрич!


----------



## Akartoshi (Jun 26, 2017)

fallout19980 said:


> аз съм от Добрич!


I came to burgas from Abkhazia, across the black sea. I love bulgaria


----------



## Arwing Ace (Jun 26, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> When you know one Scandinavian language it's pretty easy to pick up on the two others, as they are incredibly similar. Swedish is easiest to learn, and a good introduction to Danish and Norwegian.
> 
> Quite frankly, I find English easier to use. I'm not stuck using a language that only about 5.3 million people speak, and some 15-20 million people actually understand. That said however, I like my own language, despite it being harder to learn for those new to the language than that of English. I guess English was easy to learn due to Norwegian having a lot of similarities with English.



I've always found it rather interesting how you can find English speakers in even the most remote parts of the globe (due in no small part to the expansion of the British Empire, I'm sure). And it seems like almost everyone in northern Europe speaks it fluently, in addition to their own language. I actually had a college instructor once who spent a year or two living in Denmark, and he said that almost everyone there speaks fluent English. I've also met/seen a number of Finns over on the main site who speak it fluently as well. And about a month ago, I was down in Utah and met a married couple from the Netherlands who were vacationing over here, and they also had a superb command the language. I'm guessing that proximity to the UK is what accounts for this most, since they're just right across the North Sea from all you guys.


----------



## Arwing Ace (Jun 26, 2017)

Akartoshi said:


> Very few people in general there



Yeah, for sure. Even Alaska has a bigger population than we do. There are more pronghorn antelope in this state than there are people.


----------



## Akartoshi (Jun 26, 2017)

Shane McNair said:


> Yeah, for sure. Even Alaska has a bigger population than we do. There are more pronghorn antelope here than there are people.


Hey, you still have more people than my entire country


----------



## Arwing Ace (Jun 26, 2017)

Akartoshi said:


> Hey, you still have more people than my entire country



So you're from Greenland, huh? Interesting. I think you're the first person from there that I've ever met. And I thought Wyoming was cold and remote, I can't imagine what it must be like living up there.


----------



## fallout19980 (Jun 26, 2017)

We are invaded by Wookies.


----------



## drawain (Jun 26, 2017)

German here~


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 26, 2017)

Hello hello! im from california aka America. I am trying to learn japanese  and after that i'll take up chinese and then spanish. 
here is some romaji:
Konnichiwa, watashi no nomae wa raquel desu. nijugosai des. Yoroshiku oregaishimasu. 
and here is some espanol:
Yo estudio espanol en escuela (highschool) pero yo necesito estudiar mucho mas porque me espanol es no beuno.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm from America's East Coast.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jun 26, 2017)

Akartoshi said:


> But you aren't an ethnicity just because you were born somewhere lol


You're right; it's inherited, but I still could have been a German national by birthright. 

Still, I fit that ethnic criteria regardless by way of Mennonite lineage on one side of my family; the other half is Irish. Why the family kudzu? Because Canada.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 26, 2017)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> This is the downside of living in such a massive country with two oceans on each side while having another massive Anglosphere country above you. There really is no need to learn another language with Spanish being *kind of* the exception depending on the area.
> 
> It dawned on me a few years ago that I can DRIVE to BRAZIL! I can drive to South America! I don't have to fly at all. But everything south of the border is kind of a shithole. Mexico is still carved up with warring cartels. Central America is gang infested. South America is a slum. Chile and Paraguay seem to be pretty alright, but there might be a connection there.



Native English speakers in general tend to have poorer language skills; England is itself immediately adjacent to a continent of tens of different languages, but we tend to have little knowledge of other languages.



Akartoshi said:


> In greenland we speak danish too but I kinda forgot it all and never bothered with it



You're from Greenland? That's amazing. 

I bet you're not the only furry there.


----------



## KittenCozy (Jun 26, 2017)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> This is the downside of living in such a massive country with two oceans on each side while having another massive Anglosphere country above you. There really is no need to learn another language with Spanish being *kind of* the exception depending on the area.



Texas! I'm a native English speaker, and I know a bit of French and a few words in Spanish and Japanese. I'm sure this is a testament to your point about living in an 'Anglosphere' where there's no real need to learn other languages. I wish that wasn't the case and that other languages were required in American curriculums and not just there as electives.


----------



## Triibuline (Jun 26, 2017)

Estonian here, I speak Estonian and English.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 26, 2017)

Akartoshi said:


> I find it more fun to speak other languages though. I speak a lot of languages too, and it's fun to be able to tell your girlfriend that the person above you is fat without them knowing


Lmao. Oh yes, there's nothing better than throwing an insult or two in a language no one around you knows. 



Shane McNair said:


> I've always found it rather interesting how you can find English speakers in even the most remote parts of the globe (due in no small part to the expansion of the British Empire, I'm sure). And it seems like almost everyone in northern Europe speaks it fluently, in addition to their own language. I actually had a college instructor once who spent a year or two living in Denmark, and he said that almost everyone there speaks fluent English. I've also met/seen a number of Finns over on the main site who speak it fluently as well. And about a month ago, I was down in Utah and met a married couple from the Netherlands who were vacationing over here, and they also had a superb command the language. I'm guessing that proximity to the UK is what accounts for this most, since they're just right across the North Sea from all you guys.


Heh.

In my case, it was my interest in the language ever since I were 6 when I came across an English kids book. Though my interest really got kicked in the nuts when my dad played C&C Red Alert when I were 8 or 9. I often watched him play, and I kept asking him "what's that?" and "What's that called?" as I pointed on everything from tanks to buildings to listening to the mission briefing videos. And I started playing it myself, while dad watched, made food or did something else.

In a way, English games were my gateway to the language. And frankly, it still is.


----------



## Starfursketches (Jun 26, 2017)

America- Washington to pinpoint a bit.  English is my main language but I know tiny bits from a few other languages as well


----------



## Akartoshi (Jun 26, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Lmao. Oh yes, there's nothing better than throwing an insult or two in a language no one around you knows.
> 
> 
> Heh.
> ...


Funnily enough, I learned other languages from games too. I learned russian from this soviet war battle game


----------



## fallout19980 (Jun 27, 2017)

Although I'm from Bulgaria, I'm currently spending my holiday with my mother and stepfather here in Palma de Mallorca.

We've got sunshine, beach babes and cheap ass lobster. We've also got mosquitoes and bees ( I got stung today and my left arm is swollen. YAY!)


----------



## Akartoshi (Jun 28, 2017)

fallout19980 said:


> Although I'm from Bulgaria, I'm currently spending my holiday with my mother and stepfather here in Palma de Mallorca.
> 
> We've got sunshine, beach babes and cheap ass lobster. We've also got mosquitoes and bees ( I got stung today and my left arm is swollen. YAY!)


Rip lol. If only you got stung on your knee, I was going to make a crappy pun ;P


----------



## Jarren (Jun 28, 2017)

The United States, New Hampshire to be more precise. A wonderful little slice of nature and freedom bordered to the south by one of the most terrifying regimes imaginable; Massachusetts.


----------



## Akartoshi (Jun 28, 2017)

Jarren said:


> The United States, New Hampshire to be more precise. A wonderful little slice of nature and freedom bordered to the south by one of the most terrifying regimes imaginable; Massachusetts.


what's wrong with Massachusetts


----------



## fallout19980 (Jun 28, 2017)

Akartoshi said:


> what's wrong with Massachusetts


isn't john cena from Massachusetts


----------



## LadyFromEast (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi, Polish fur here, I'm from the eastern part of my country, from Lublin, to be more precise.
Simply speaking we're the pierogi people  This country has really curious culture, folklore and amazing cuisine, along with beautiful places to visit if you give it a chance and look past some very poor places that need fixing and proper care  Many people emigrate to other countries though, especially the young and skilled, mainly due to very low salaries, low job opportunities and a good chance of a better life abroad.


----------



## fallout19980 (Jun 28, 2017)

LadyFromEast said:


> Hi, Polish fur here, I'm from the eastern part of my country, from Lublin, to be more precise.
> Simply speaking we're the pierogi people  This country has really curious culture, folklore and amazing cuisine, along with beautiful places to visit if you give it a chance and look past some very poor places that need fixing and proper care  Many people emigrate to other countries though, especially the young and skilled, mainly due to very low salaries, low job opportunities and a good chance of a better life abroad.








your music is pretty good


----------



## Jarren (Jun 28, 2017)

Akartoshi said:


> what's wrong with Massachusetts


Better question; what isn't?
They tax you on everything! They'd probably find a way to tax you for breathing if they could.
Their highway system is either crumbling or stuck in a perpetual state of construction. You'd think the taxes would pay for this, but you'd be wrong!
^This only gets worse because they can't drive to save their lives. Seriously, I can't count the number of times a car with Mass plates has almost caused the death of either my fellow motorists or some innocent pedestrians.
Crime rates are higher there than in any of the states north of it, and sometimes that spills over.
You can't even own a hunting rifle without a mountain of paperwork and permits, and God forbid you want to buy fireworks. Everything fun is practically banned down there.
Because of all this, they insist upon crossing the border into my state and bring all their bad habits and crap with them!
In all seriousness, the whole state I'd just a running joke in VT, NH, and ME. But, in reality, we'd be unbearably poor without their tourism money and the business that Boston brings to the Northeast. So we have to tolerate them.


----------



## fallout19980 (Jun 28, 2017)

Mind if I insert a bit culture?





Bulgarians are adept at making folk music. We are also adept at making Metal Folk music.


----------



## Akartoshi (Jun 28, 2017)

LadyFromEast said:


> Hi, Polish fur here, I'm from the eastern part of my country, from Lublin, to be more precise.
> Simply speaking we're the pierogi people  This country has really curious culture, folklore and amazing cuisine, along with beautiful places to visit if you give it a chance and look past some very poor places that need fixing and proper care  Many people emigrate to other countries though, especially the young and skilled, mainly due to very low salaries, low job opportunities and a good chance of a better life abroad.


hey! I love poland. I live in bulgaria so when I fly to other nations I stop over at Varšava airport. Though I only have two hours there, I adore your food and people. They are so nice. Recently took a flight from Warsaw to Denpassar and the people were so nice to help translate things into bulgarian for me. I wish that I could stop over maybe a little longer but I haven't been able to.


----------



## Akartoshi (Jun 28, 2017)

Jarren said:


> Better question; what isn't?
> They tax you on everything! They'd probably find a way to tax you for breathing if they could.
> Their highway system is either crumbling or stuck in a perpetual state of construction. You'd think the taxes would pay for this, but you'd be wrong!
> ^This only gets worse because they can't drive to save their lives. Seriously, I can't count the number of times a car with Mass plates has almost caused the death of either my fellow motorists or some innocent pedestrians.
> ...


Wow, that sounds like a better version of Malaysia LOL. I thought americans had this whole taxation with representation thing though. Also, nice to meet a fellow motorcyclist furry


----------



## Akartoshi (Jun 28, 2017)

fallout19980 said:


> Mind if I insert a bit culture?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Чували ли сте български рап? Обичам то с:


----------



## Finian Wren (Jun 28, 2017)

Ottawa, Canada.
While some would argue what I speak isn't English, it's the closest I can come up with.  
And while many in this city speak French, I can't speak a word of it.  My accent is so atrocious people can't help but giggle when I try to be polite.
About Canada: Plastic money, cheezy fantasy authors, a chicken cannon.


----------



## Akartoshi (Jun 28, 2017)

Finian Wren said:


> Ottawa, Canada.
> While some would argue what I speak isn't English, it's the closest I can come up with.
> And while many in this city speak French, I can't speak a word of it.  My accent is so atrocious people can't help but giggle when I try to be polite.
> About Canada: Plastic money, cheezy fantasy authors, a chicken cannon.


I've got plastic money too! Just no maple syrup


----------



## thatOrion (Jun 28, 2017)

US, Texas.

I only speak Texan (aka English)


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Jun 28, 2017)

Portland, Oregon.


----------



## Jarren (Jun 28, 2017)

Akartoshi said:


> Wow, that sounds like a better version of Malaysia LOL. I thought americans had this whole taxation with representation thing though. Also, nice to meet a fellow motorcyclist furry


Not a motorcyclist. Motorist just applies to anyone operating a motor vehicle here. I can ride, but I prefer cars ( four wheels, a roll cage, three point harness, and airbags make me feel far safer than riding leathers and a helmet).
And yeah, we get taxed here too, just not as harshly and not on nearly as many things as in Mass.


----------



## Akartoshi (Jun 28, 2017)

Jarren said:


> Not a motorcyclist. Motorist just applies to anyone operating a motor vehicle here. I can ride, but I prefer cars ( four wheels, a roll cage, three point harness, and airbags make me feel far safer than riding leathers and a helmet).
> And yeah, we get taxed here too, just not as harshly and not on nearly as many things as in Mass.


D'aww. You and your rich brand new cars  I don't have enough money to buy one ;(

I thought you arent allowed to tax harshly in the states cause of tax with representation


----------



## Jarren (Jun 28, 2017)

Akartoshi said:


> D'aww. You and your rich brand new cars  I don't have enough money to buy one ;(
> 
> I thought you arent allowed to tax harshly in the states cause of tax with representation


Well, here's the thing, we have representation so we can be taxed quite a bit (and, ideally, that aforementioned representation allows the people to voice their displeasure on the matter). The taxation without representation thing was only really relevant when we were colonies of England with no representation in Parliament. We were having taxes hiked to absurd levels at the time and had no say in the matter, so we rebelled. (A gross oversimplification, but it gets the point across). Also, the tax is only high compared to states like where I am. Compared to a lot of other places in the world, even our most punitive taxes are a cake walk. I just complain because in my state in used to not dealing with sales tax on goods or state income tax, both of which are things to be dealt with in most other states.


----------



## Cloudyhue (Jun 28, 2017)

I live in the infinitely bland and stupid Texas, United States. I speak English but know a mishmash of a bunch of others.
Spanish 
German
Japanese 
All languages I know a lot of but not enough to be fluent.


----------



## Taterbunny (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm in Florida, the heat is a killer here. D: But at least there are lizards everywhere, they're so cute. But the bugs... We have HUGE bugs here, and they're eeeeverywhere all the time, all year long.
I only know English, but I'll be studying German soon. My bf would like to get a job in Germany, so we very well may move there in the years to come. ^^ Even if not, it's always handy to know another language!


----------



## Cybrid (Jun 28, 2017)

Taterbunny said:


> I'm in Florida, the heat is a killer here. D: But at least there are lizards everywhere, they're so cute. But the bugs... We have HUGE bugs here, and they're eeeeverywhere all the time, all year long.
> I only know English, but I'll be studying German soon. My bf would like to get a job in Germany, so we very well may move there in the years to come. ^^ Even if not, it's always handy to know another language!



There's Tegu in Florida right? I have a distrust of lizards xD


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm somewhere between a rock and a hard place, but more often in the kitchen making a sandwich.


----------



## Taterbunny (Jun 28, 2017)

Cybrid said:


> There's Tegu in Florida right? I have a distrust of lizards xD



Not where I am, but there are some wild ones in south FL, I've heard. Same with iguanas. Here we just have tons of little skittish anoles. 
Aww, but lizards are like the best things ever, haha. I love them so much. ^^


----------



## Cybrid (Jun 28, 2017)

Taterbunny said:


> Not where I am, but there are some wild ones in south FL, I've heard. Same with iguanas. Here we just have tons of little skittish anoles.
> Aww, but lizards are like the best things ever, haha. I love them so much. ^^



A lizard fell out of a tree and latched onto my hand when I was small xD


----------



## Akartoshi (Jun 28, 2017)

Jarren said:


> Well, here's the thing, we have representation so we can be taxed quite a bit (and, ideally, that aforementioned representation allows the people to voice their displeasure on the matter). The taxation without representation thing was only really relevant when we were colonies of England with no representation in Parliament. We were having taxes hiked to absurd levels at the time and had no say in the matter, so we rebelled. (A gross oversimplification, but it gets the point across). Also, the tax is only high compared to states like where I am. Compared to a lot of other places in the world, even our most punitive taxes are a cake walk. I just complain because in my state in used to not dealing with sales tax on goods or state income tax, both of which are things to be dealt with in most other states.


Lol all I remember about learning in american politics was taxation with representation 


Taterbunny said:


> I'm in Florida, the heat is a killer here. D: But at least there are lizards everywhere, they're so cute. But the bugs... We have HUGE bugs here, and they're eeeeverywhere all the time, all year long.
> I only know English, but I'll be studying German soon. My bf would like to get a job in Germany, so we very well may move there in the years to come. ^^ Even if not, it's always handy to know another language!


No thanks. No NO way, I hate lizards ;_; I had a childhood incident where a lizard dropped a tail on me... and huge bugs too? D:

The heat seems promising though


----------



## Akartoshi (Jun 28, 2017)

Cybrid said:


> A lizard fell out of a tree and latched onto my hand when I was small xD


A lizard dropped its tail in my ear.... I hate them D:<


----------



## Arcturus Maple (Jun 28, 2017)

I think lizards are cute! Especially geckos. I've seen the little buggers down in Mexico.


----------



## Akartoshi (Jun 28, 2017)

Arcturus Maple said:


> I think lizards are cute! Especially geckos. I've seen the little buggers down in Mexico.


Eeek, no thanks


----------



## Taterbunny (Jun 28, 2017)

Cybrid said:


> A lizard fell out of a tree and latched onto my hand when I was small xD



Probably an anole, haha. They're skittish, but a bit aggressive if they're scared. They can't do a whole lot though. It's really rare they even break skin.




Akartoshi said:


> Lol all I remember about learning in american politics was taxation with representation
> 
> No thanks. No NO way, I hate lizards ;_; I had a childhood incident where a lizard dropped a tail on me... and huge bugs too? D:
> 
> The heat seems promising though



They do that sometimes.  Some are quicker to drop than others. Lizards of my life though, I want to be a herpetologist someday. <3
But yeah, our bug here are massive and plentiful. I mean these things are everywhere, I hate them so much. Mosquitoes the size of damn quarters.
The heat can be nice in the winter time, when it's cool, but not freezing, and not sweltering. Most of the year is murder though. The heat it bad, but the high humidity makes it awful.


----------



## Cybrid (Jun 28, 2017)

Akartoshi said:


> A lizard dropped its tail in my ear.... I hate them D:<



Oh wow that's gross xD How did that even happen?



Taterbunny said:


> Probably an anole, haha. They're skittish, but a bit aggressive if they're scared. They can't do a whole lot though. It's really rare they even break skin.



I believe it was an Anole. It was out of a tall tree I just happened to be walking under xD
But now I know what they're called...


----------



## Akartoshi (Jun 28, 2017)

Taterbunny said:


> Probably an anole, haha. They're skittish, but a bit aggressive if they're scared. They can't do a whole lot though. It's really rare they even break skin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mosquitoes are enough to make me not want to go. Mosquitoes the size of quarters though... shit, I guess I'm never going to florida 



Cybrid said:


> Oh wow that's gross xD How did that even happen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know, I was a kid, turned the lights on, scared a lizard and next thing I know there was something squishy and actualy moving in my ear. I was so traumatized as a kid lol


----------



## Simo (Jun 28, 2017)

I live in Baltimore, Maryland and work right by Washington, DC.

Its very diverse here, great nightlife, lots of music and cultural stuff to do, crazy parties, art, and also, really, really hot and muggy in the summer.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi, their Florida man here. "the high humidity in Florida messes with poeples brains and makes them crazy"


----------



## Akartoshi (Jun 28, 2017)

Simo said:


> I live in Baltimore, Maryland and work right by Washington, DC.
> 
> Its very diverse here, great nightlife, lots of music and cultural stuff to do, crazy parties, art, and also, really, really hot and muggy in the summer.


Ey! I'm going to DC in August to work for the embassies there. I'm going to stay for a long time and I visited the other day to look for an apartment. Do you have any suggestions for what to do? Never really looked around. When I went there I remember the train breaking down LOL


----------



## Simo (Jun 29, 2017)

Akartoshi said:


> Ey! I'm going to DC in August to work for the embassies there. I'm going to stay for a long time and I visited the other day to look for an apartment. Do you have any suggestions for what to do? Never really looked around. When I went there I remember the train breaking down LOL



Oh, wow! The embassy row area is such a beautiful part of the city, too! Ah, and those trains. Sadly, in America, mass transit and trains are something that get little funding, something which will probably get worse, I fear, in the coming years. But eventually, we may catch up with the rest of the world!!

On a happy note, sure, I can mention lots of things to do/see, depending on what ya like...I'll work on a list, and send a PM (private message), if that's best. Gotta put on my thinking cap, here, and think of some of the more fun major attractions, as well as the more off the beaten path ones : )


----------



## Akartoshi (Jun 29, 2017)

Simo said:


> Oh, wow! The embassy row area is such a beautiful part of the city, too! Ah, and those trains. Sadly, in America, mass transit and trains are something that get little funding, something which will probably get worse, I fear, in the coming years. But eventually, we may catch up with the rest of the world!!
> 
> On a happy note, sure, I can mention lots of things to do/see, depending on what ya like...I'll work on a list, and send a PM (private message), if that's best. Gotta put on my thinking cap, here, and think of some of the more fun major attractions, as well as the more off the beaten path ones : )


Cool! I really don't know what to do. I flew into regan airport, then I decided to try some traditional american food... but, everyone just told me like burgers and stuff. Apparently, America doesn't have it's own food? Lel.

One thing I have to say is that people are weirdly polite  like I waited on the side of the road until the cars passed and they actually stopped for me. I was so confused but greatful lol.

Also, my first food experience was... bad. Food was great but got yelled at by staff because I didn't give them extra money or something? So I showed them the bill and that I paid the exact amount and they just started getting more angry, so I feigned a russian accent and got out of it. Like I was so confused. I have a lot to learn


----------



## Jarren (Jun 29, 2017)

Akartoshi said:


> Cool! I really don't know what to do. I flew into regan airport, then I decided to try some traditional american food... but, everyone just told me like burgers and stuff. Apparently, America doesn't have it's own food? Lel.
> 
> One thing I have to say is that people are weirdly polite  like I waited on the side of the road until the cars passed and they actually stopped for me. I was so confused but greatful lol.
> 
> Also, my first food experience was... bad. Food was great but got yelled at by staff because I didn't give them extra money or something? So I showed them the bill and that I paid the exact amount and they just started getting more angry, so I feigned a russian accent and got out of it. Like I was so confused. I have a lot to learn


Ah, yes. Many foreigners are perplexed by the American practice of tipping. Typically, if you go to a restaurant, you pay the server a percentage of your meals value (they are paid less than minimum wage, and this income is effectively what they survive on.)


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jun 29, 2017)

French girl right here, Corsican to be precise.


----------



## ClinkertheLion (Jun 29, 2017)

Country boy from the south of England. Outskirts of the New Forest, Hampshire.


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jun 29, 2017)

Bored male in Southwestern California


----------



## Akartoshi (Jun 29, 2017)

Jarren said:


> Ah, yes. Many foreigners are perplexed by the American practice of tipping. Typically, if you go to a restaurant, you pay the server a percentage of your meals value (they are paid less than minimum wage, and this income is effectively what they survive on.)


but... why would you even do that? My meal costs $20, I'm not about to pay extra lol that's just a big waste of money


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jun 29, 2017)

Akartoshi said:


> but... why would you even do that? My meal costs $20, I'm not about to pay extra lol that's just a big waste of money


Again, it comes down to waiter wages in North America. In both Canada and the US, we get away with paying our waiters less than minimum wage precisely because it's expected that waiters get paid according to the quality of their service, and what better way to do that than have the customer pay them directly as a token charity act.

I've also seen it go the other way however, as in some cultures - especially ones where restaurants are predominantly family businesses - tipping is considered to be an insult, with the implication of saying "Your service sucked, so here's some extra so that you do better next time." Others are just as likely to start hiking their prices because they interpretted the tip as "You're not charging enough for the meal. Here's what I think it should actually cost."


----------



## Akartoshi (Jun 29, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Again, it comes down to waiter wages in North America. In both Canada and the US, we get away with paying our waiters less than minimum wage precisely because it's expected that waiters get paid according to the quality of their service, and what better way to do that than have the customer pay them directly as a token charity act.
> 
> I've also seen it go the other way however, as in some cultures - especially ones where restaurants are predominantly family businesses - tipping is considered to be an insult, with the implication of saying "Your service sucked, so here's some extra so that you do better next time." Others are just as likely to start hiking their prices because they interpretted the tip as "You're not charging enough for the meal. Here's what I think it should actually cost."


That's just.... gaah,why not just pay them extra? I really don't get tipping. It doesn't make sense. They should just include the tip in the meal.

Also, tipping here is seen as when you have received very generous service, but the thing is in DC I didn't even get good service lol


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jun 29, 2017)

Akartoshi said:


> That's just.... gaah,why not just pay them extra? I really don't get tipping. It doesn't make sense. They should just include the tip in the meal.
> 
> Also, tipping here is seen as when you have received very generous service, but the thing is in DC I didn't even get good service lol


It's an obscure way for the restaurant to maximize profits while keeping the meal affordable, which is done at the expense of the waiter. I don't agree much with the logic myself, but that's unfortunately the restaurant culture that's developed here.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 29, 2017)

Benthehornyhyena said:


> French girl right here, Corsican to be precise.


Jesus Christ you're lucky then


----------



## Akartoshi (Jun 30, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> It's an obscure way for the restaurant to maximize profits while keeping the meal affordable, which is done at the expense of the waiter. I don't agree much with the logic myself, but that's unfortunately the restaurant culture that's developed here.


I see, so it's like a big scam. Also, how much should I tip? I've just been giving 10%, dunno if that's too much because it sure feels like too much


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jun 30, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> Jesus Christ you're lucky then


Oh yeah ?


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jun 30, 2017)

Akartoshi said:


> I see, so it's like a big scam. Also, how much should I tip? I've just been giving 10%, dunno if that's too much because it sure feels like too much


10-20% is the generally accepted amount for a tip based on a range between decent to superb service, but don't feel pressured into providing a tip if you're not comfortable with the idea.


----------



## Akartoshi (Jun 30, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> 10-20% is the generally accepted amount for a tip based on a range between decent to superb service, but don't feel pressured into providing a tip if you're not comfortable with the idea.


...and I didn't tip, so that's why the manager of the restaurant I ate at told me off lmao


----------



## Akartoshi (Jun 30, 2017)

Shane McNair said:


> Goddamn Massholes.... that's how it is with all these hardcore blue states. They piss and shit in their own swimming pools to the point where staying becomes unbearable for them, so they have to move to someone else's swimming pool... only to end up doing the very same things  that produced the mess they're fleeing from in the first place. Cognitive dissonance. You've gotta stay politically active and aware at the local level to keep the disease from spreading across state lines. "Live Free or Die", right?


They should tax them for leaving the state

However, I do have to agree with some of the tax tho, I was an ESL teacher in various countries, so the pay was shit bcos no tax. Maybe I should move to those states you speak of lol


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 30, 2017)

Benthehornyhyena said:


> Oh yeah ?



well yeah if you live on Corsica but i mean apart from the hoards of filthy tourists 

my family's home is on the ocean so i know that the suffering is real 


Akartoshi said:


> I was an ESL teacher



i'm sorry for your suffering


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jun 30, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> well yeah if you live on Corsica but i mean apart from the hoards of filthy tourists
> 
> my family's home is on the ocean so i know that the suffering is real


Oh you know Corsica !
Uuuuugh... Yes... A real plague...


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 30, 2017)

Benthehornyhyena said:


> Oh you know Corsica !



i don't think anyone doesn't know Corsica its fairly well known 

its like to France what spain is to England


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 30, 2017)

i mean that by a holiday destination for the wealthy


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jun 30, 2017)

It's known ?!  I had no idea as there are some people in France who are not familiar and that many people (Like Trump, or a bartender when my cousin went to Spain) thought it is in Italy !


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 30, 2017)

Benthehornyhyena said:


> It's known ?!



yeah most people know where it is i also belive there's a motorsport race held there annually 

you probably want to leave though? stuck on an island all your life


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jun 30, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> yeah most people know where it is i also belive there's a motorsport race held there annually
> 
> you probably want to leave though? stuck on an island all your life


I LOVE my island. Sure I don't know what will be the future and I'd like to make foreginer stages and trips but I am not bored, it's a gorgeous island in which I know a lot of people, and even if there are missing things (no McDonald's, no Starbucks, no KFC. And sometimes some movies don't come in our theaters), I love it, especially my town and my university's town


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 30, 2017)

Benthehornyhyena said:


> I'd like to make foreginer stages and trips


what's that?



Benthehornyhyena said:


> it's a gorgeous island in which I know a lot of people, and even if there are missing things (no McDonald's, no Starbucks, no KFC. And sometimes some movies don't come in our theaters), I love it, especially my town and my university's town



well if you're happy that's what matters


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jun 30, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> what's that?


You know, doing stages away from Corsica, and travelling.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 30, 2017)

Benthehornyhyena said:


> You know, doing stages away from Corsica, and travelling.


oh you mean live overseas for a while?


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jun 30, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> oh you mean live overseas for a while?


Why yes.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 30, 2017)

i recommend anywhere but America


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jun 30, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i recommend anywhere but America


Haha why ?


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 30, 2017)

Benthehornyhyena said:


> Haha why ?


i didn't like it much just my opinion


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jun 30, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i didn't like it much just my opinion


Ah OK. Well I have friends there, maybe if I go see them it'd be good.


----------



## Phyllostachys (Jun 30, 2017)

I am currently in Seoul, Korea.

I can speak Korean (obviously), some broken English, and basic, survival-level Moroccan Arabic that I am slowly loosing grasp of. I also still remember some Chinese words and phrases I picked up while spending three years of my childhood in Shanghai, but I can't really claim that I can speak Chinese.


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jun 30, 2017)

Ah we must precise our languages too ?
I speak French of course, I have a very good level in English I think, and okay level in Spanish, and I know random Italian and Corsican words or sentences.


----------



## Cloudyhue (Jun 30, 2017)

Cybrid said:


> From Texas, and speak English and Spanish. xD


Spanish is basically Texas' second official language at this point.


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jun 30, 2017)

So are any of you in SoCal?


----------



## Cybrid (Jun 30, 2017)

Cloudyhue said:


> Spanish is basically Texas' second official language at this point.



Yup. And it's heavily spoken in the area I live in. xD


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jun 30, 2017)

East Bay, SF Bay Area. 

So I speak English, Oklahoman (a sub-dialect of Red Neck), some Spanish, a bit of Russian and German. I also speak broken Texican and Spanglish, too.


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jun 30, 2017)

English primarily. Learned French in HS only to mostly forget it. XP


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jun 30, 2017)

Grimm Hund said:


> English primarily. Learned French in HS only to mostly forget it. XP


Having done an Extended French program from Grade 5 to graduation, I know the feeling.


----------



## Arwing Ace (Jun 30, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i recommend anywhere but America



Really, anywhere? Would that also include lovely holiday destinations like Somalia and El Salvador?



Benthehornyhyena said:


> Ah OK. Well I have friends there, maybe if I go see them it'd be good.



The USA is a very mixed bag, don't listen to the naysayers. This is a HUGE country with a lot of variety. If you ever plan on visiting, I highly recommend the state of Utah, especially if you're into things like backpacking, river rafting, off-roading, and camping under the stars. The areas around the towns of Moab and Kanab are really nice. Lots of beautiful national parks and state parks around there. Utah has some of the most gorgeous, unspoiled desert landscapes in the world. I also really recommend the Pacific Northwest: Idaho, Oregon, Washington, and Northern California. Some of the most beautiful and dramatic mountains, forests, and coastlines you will ever see. Vermont, New Hampshire, and Maine are also pretty, especially in the fall. Upstate New York is also really nice from what I hear. And that's not even scratching the surface yet.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 30, 2017)

Shane McNair said:


> Some of the most beautiful and dramatic mountains, forests, and coastlines you will ever see.



aight just calm down there bud


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jul 1, 2017)

Grimm Hund said:


> English primarily. Learned French in HS only to mostly forget it. XP


As a French, I tell you it's NOT an easy language even for its own people.


----------



## Arwing Ace (Jul 1, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> aight just calm down there bud



Hey, I'm cool as a cucumber, my man.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jul 2, 2017)

Tulsa Oklahoma. Can't find anyone here. I'm so lonely without other furries.


----------



## Amiir (Jul 2, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Россия. Чики-брики и всё такое.





Akartoshi said:


> Привет из Абхазии!





Norros said:


> А вам привет с Урала





Akartoshi said:


> Урал? Ницца лел





Pipistrele said:


> Яблок немного можете прислать? А то у нас пиздец дорожают


Cyka blyat kompot kurwa puzailme dupe such pula. I know russian too

What are y'all saying


----------



## Pipistrele (Jul 2, 2017)

Amiir said:


> Cyka blyat kompot kurwa puzailme dupe such pula. I know russian too
> 
> What are y'all saying


That was surprisingly correct, lol

Approximate translation:
-Russia. Cheeki-breeki and all that stuff.
-Greetings from Abkhazia!
-And you too, from Ural.
-Ural? _Nice _(the city name), lol.
-Can you send us some apples? They're expensive as f*** out here lately.


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 2, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> -Russia. Cheeki-breeki and all that stuff.


----------



## Amiir (Jul 2, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> That was surprisingly correct, lol
> 
> Approximate translation:
> -Russia. Cheeki-breeki and all that stuff.
> ...


I'm disappointed: I was expecting to read about some plot to take down the american pigs 

Thanks for telling me tovarisch


----------



## Akartoshi (Jul 4, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> That was surprisingly correct, lol
> 
> Approximate translation:
> -Russia. Cheeki-breeki and all that stuff.
> ...


Я не видел вашего ответа лъл уупс :з Но яблоки тоже дороги в сохуми садфаис


----------



## Akartoshi (Jul 4, 2017)

Shane McNair said:


> Really, anywhere? Would that also include lovely holiday destinations like Somalia and El Salvador?


Somalia is such a nice place. Went to Mogadishu at first afraid, but damn they have beautiful beaches, good food and a very welcoming community. As long as you stay around the capital, you should be okay.


Shane McNair said:


> The USA is a very mixed bag, don't listen to the naysayers. This is a HUGE country with a lot of variety. If you ever plan on visiting, I highly recommend the state of Utah, especially if you're into things like backpacking, river rafting, off-roading, and camping under the stars. The areas around the towns of Moab and Kanab are really nice. Lots of beautiful national parks and state parks around there. Utah has some of the most gorgeous, unspoiled desert landscapes in the world. I also really recommend the Pacific Northwest: Idaho, Oregon, Washington, and Northern California. Some of the most beautiful and dramatic mountains, forests, and coastlines you will ever see. Vermont, New Hampshire, and Maine are also pretty, especially in the fall. Upstate New York is also really nice from what I hear. And that's not even scratching the surface yet.


Seems awesome to me! I only ever went to DC in the states, so I'm gonna add those places to my to see list.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 4, 2017)

Akartoshi said:


> Somalia is such a nice place. Went to Mogadishu at first afraid, but damn they have beautiful beaches, good food and a very welcoming community. As long as you stay around the capital, you should be okay.


My father has a different view of Somalia, partially due to unannounced methloquine trials during that deployment... Got to make friends with an American EOD tech there though.


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 5, 2017)

Phoenix Arizona or Valley of the sun to locals, 110% today 115% tomorrow


----------



## Shadify (Jul 5, 2017)

В чем прикол этих чики-брики в данном контексте? О_о'

алсо. Рассеюшка, Дальний восток, все дела. Я крабэ.


----------



## Arwing Ace (Jul 5, 2017)

Akartoshi said:


> Somalia is such a nice place. Went to Mogadishu at first afraid, but damn they have beautiful beaches, good food and a very welcoming community. As long as you stay around the capital, you should be okay.



Wait.....are you actually being serious?


----------



## Akartoshi (Jul 5, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> My father has a different view of Somalia, partially due to unannounced methloquine trials during that deployment... Got to make friends with an American EOD tech there though.


I see, but did he like the nation?


Shadify said:


> В чем прикол этих чики-брики в данном контексте? О_о'
> 
> алсо. Рассеюшка, Дальний восток, все дела. Я крабэ.


чики брики? лоп.


Shane McNair said:


> Wait.....are you actually being serious?


Yes, it is a very nice place but war destroyed what was once a beautiful nation, sadly. Same can be said to basically any other war torn country


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 5, 2017)

Akartoshi said:


> I see, but did he like the nation?


Hard to say; his recollection of Somalia was, as he puts it, through the sights of a rifle. Bear in mind that he went over there in '93.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Jul 6, 2017)

The UK. Nice enough though I would leap at the chance to move to Canada or something for multiple reasons.


----------



## Holan Lightningfoot (Jul 9, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Norway.
> 
> Languages I speak:
> Norwegian
> ...


The horror movie "The Thing" inspired me to learn norwegian.


----------



## Holan Lightningfoot (Jul 9, 2017)

Im in the US. State of Kentucky, city of Louisville.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm here


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Jul 14, 2017)

I'm on Earth.


----------



## BuzzPaw (Jul 14, 2017)

I'm from British Columbia, Canada. I only speak English.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Jul 15, 2017)

Im in Massachusets and I can speak English and some Chinese.


----------



## Pansymoron13 (Feb 9, 2018)

I'm from New Hampshire and it's freezing here lately but is new englanders are hardy people


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 10, 2018)

Zaddict16 said:


> Im in Massachusets and I can speak English and some Chinese.


Oh, hey! I'm also a Bay Stater! What part of the state are you from?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 10, 2018)

I'm from Poland, I speak polish and english for now, in plans I have spanish and russian


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Feb 10, 2018)

Right now Texas But I'am originally from Oregon.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Feb 10, 2018)

In my body of water seducing and enchanting passers by with my beauty and singing voice it is a Kelpie Horse Water Spirit Succubus thing.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Feb 10, 2018)

Or maybe I'am in hell chilling with the Devil and his evil minions.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 10, 2018)

SuperNaturalHorse said:


> Or maybe I'am in hell chilling with the Devil and his evil minions.


You already keep a spot for me down there?


----------



## Umbra Vulpes (Feb 10, 2018)

Im from South Africa.

I can speak English, Afrikaans and Xhosa


----------



## Water Draco (Feb 10, 2018)

Southern England, United Kingdom.


----------



## Jarren (Feb 10, 2018)

Pansymoron13 said:


> I'm from New Hampshire and it's freezing here lately but is new englanders are hardy people


Small damn world, me too! North, central, or southern?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 10, 2018)

Now I live on the couch, when I'm not 
somewhere between a rock and a hard place or in the kitchen making a sandwich; it's much nicer here.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 10, 2018)

I was waiting for someone to say "on Discord!"

I'm in Edinburgh, Scotland.


----------



## Pansymoron13 (Feb 10, 2018)

Jarren said:


> Small damn world, me too! North, central, or southern?


Southern


----------



## Jarren (Feb 10, 2018)

Pansymoron13 said:


> Southern


Neat, I'm basically dead center of the state.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2018)

The only place that matters, Georgia, USA!


----------



## Zulus (Feb 10, 2018)

I'm from Malaysia. Our weather sucks but we have great food and big malls.


----------



## Junkerfox (Feb 10, 2018)

Im American.
I speak American
Wouldnt have it any other way


----------



## Kumali (Feb 10, 2018)

2600 feet up a mountainside in North Carolina, just a mile or two from the Eastern Continental Divide. Speak English and some French, though not as well as I'd like.



Junkerfox said:


> Im American.
> I speak American
> Wouldnt have it any other way



I'm curious why an American who "wouldn't have it any other way" is using a Confederate flag as his avatar.


----------



## Junkerfox (Feb 10, 2018)

Kumali said:


> 2600 feet up a mountainside in North Carolina, just a mile or two from the Eastern Continental Divide. Speak English and some French, though not as well as I'd like.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious why an American who "wouldn't have it any other way" is using a Confederate flag as his avatar.


Cause i fucking can.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 10, 2018)

Kumali said:


> 2600 feet up a mountainside in North Carolina, just a mile or two from the Eastern Continental Divide. Speak English and some French, though not as well as I'd like.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious why an American who "wouldn't have it any other way" is using a Confederate flag as his avatar.


Having confederate flag doesn't make him confederate, when on profile pic someone has a fursona in soviet uniform for an example, it doesn't mean that he h is a commie


----------



## Junkerfox (Feb 10, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Having confederate flag doesn't make him confederate, when on profile pic someone has a fursona in soviet uniform for an example, it doesn't mean that he h is a commie


Who cares hes just triggered.
Anyway your picture. How do i know youre a cat and not really a sandwich in disguise?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 10, 2018)

In Confusion town USA right next to WTF vil located in county of Feels in the great the state of Confusion.


----------



## Junkerfox (Feb 10, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> In Confusion town USA right next to WTF vil located in county of Feels in the great the state of Confusion.


Soooooo... California


----------



## Mabus (Feb 10, 2018)

The northern side, mid-center of the red county you see. 
*woofs in Texan* :3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2018)

Kumali said:


> 2600 feet up a mountainside in North Carolina, just a mile or two from the Eastern Continental Divide. Speak English and some French, though not as well as I'd like.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious why an American who "wouldn't have it any other way" is using a Confederate flag as his avatar.


Who are you referring too? And you are lucky, The Blue Ridge Mountains are my favorite place to be.


----------



## Kumali (Feb 10, 2018)

I was referring to (and quoting a post by) Junkerfox, who had a post immediately before mine, but who seems to have since disappeared.

And yeah, I love it here. I get bears wandering across my porch every now and then, but that just adds to the magic.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 10, 2018)

Kumali said:


> I was referring to (and quoting a post by) Junkerfox, who had a post immediately before mine, but who seems to have since disappeared.


The post is still there, so I'm thinking he blocked you.


----------



## Kumali (Feb 10, 2018)

Ah, OK. Around here the Confederate flag is generally a symbol of racism and white supremacy. And of course the Confederate States of America when they existed as such were a stated enemy of the United States of America, so I've never quite understood how someone can ally themselves with the USA and the Confederacy at the same time, since they're mutually exclusive. 

Plus, I tend not to have much patience with public statements of racist beliefs these days, if that was how it was intended. So I was hoping for an explanation, but if he prefers to simply block me, that's his prerogative.


----------



## Skakuna (Feb 10, 2018)

I'm from Poland, in Europe. I speak Polish and English. Pozdrowienia!


----------



## AustinB (Feb 10, 2018)

Upstate New York.
Now, I know what you’re thinking. “Wait....there’s an upstate New York?” I can hardly believe it myself, but there are actually places in New York that aren’t New York City or associated with New York City. Crazy, right?





pls stop referring to New York like everywhere in the state is just the city. K thx bye.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 10, 2018)

AustinB said:


> Upstate New York.
> Now, I know what you’re thinking. “Wait....there’s an upstate New York?” I can hardly believe it myself, but there are actually places in New York that aren’t New York City or associated with New York City. Crazy, right?
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, the most I've seen of the state in person has been along the Ontario border, particularly Alexandria, Syracuse, and Buffalo (I grew up just south of Ottawa, with relatives near the Niagara region).


----------



## AustinB (Feb 10, 2018)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Eh, the most I've seen of the state in person has been Syracuse and Alexandria, due largely in part to a family friend having a home in the area (I grew up just south of Ottawa).


It’s a cool place. There’s some cool cities to visit. Albany, Buffalo, Utica, Rochester, and Poughkeepsie come to mind. There’s quite a bit of nature too. Like the Catskills, the Adirondacks, the Finger Lakes, and we even got some of the Appalachian trail! I won’t lie, though. It’s kind of expensive to live here compared to other states. There’s also a bit of an Opiod thing going on too. Some of the cities are kind of crummy too. But besides that, it’s a cool place to live. Upstate and Downstate are almost completely different in quite a few ways. Probably because Upstate is a lot more rural than Downstate, and you get a much better sense of community here than in the city.


----------



## Rochat (Feb 10, 2018)

The heart of 'Murica - Kennesaw, GA


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 11, 2018)

Just outside of Barcelona, although I also live in London.  Come and go between the two really. At least until this Brexit thing.  God knows what happens then.


----------



## BooBooKitty (Feb 12, 2018)

I live in Maine!  Lonely here!


----------



## Br3a (Feb 13, 2018)

Jefferson County, Nebraska (USA)


----------



## MsRavage (Feb 13, 2018)

southern california in orange county :3


----------



## stimpy (Feb 13, 2018)

Victoria,Australia . AUSSIE AUSSIE AUSSIE OI OI OI


----------



## Telnac (Feb 13, 2018)

MsRavage said:


> southern california in orange county :3


Nice. I too am in Orange County, CA


----------



## LabyrinthMaster (Feb 13, 2018)

Baguette Land.


----------



## reptile logic (Feb 13, 2018)

Here, ish, overlooking Poverty Bay.

I think that there are one or two  more threads like this on this forum.
https://www.google.com/maps/@47.3433157,-122.333357,13.25z


----------



## IIHydroII (Feb 13, 2018)

I'm from Croatia. I speak both Croatian and English fluently.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 13, 2018)

IIHydroII said:


> I'm from Croatia. I speak both Croatian and English fluently.


I was in Croatia great country, and another slavic brat!!


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Feb 13, 2018)

I'm from Minnesota. It's my favorite temperature atm.


----------



## IIHydroII (Feb 14, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I was in Croatia great country, and another slavic brat!!


Yeah, it's a great place to visit, not that great to live in tho


----------



## KiokuChan (Feb 19, 2018)

US. East coast for the time being. I have no idea where I will be soon though.


----------



## JinxiFox (Feb 19, 2018)

Texas, U.S.A.


----------



## Dray (Mar 1, 2018)

I'm from Denmark 
I can speak danish and English


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 1, 2018)

Alberta Canada!  <3


----------



## rosyhobi (Mar 1, 2018)

I happen to live in the United States. California to be specific.


----------



## Skychickens (Mar 1, 2018)

Georgia, United States. We can ignore where I grew up, was born, and everything else. This is home now.
I speak English and can read German. Working on the latter so I can actually consider myself fluent...
I used to be fluent in Spanish (Mexican dialect) but I have been out of practice so long it's more like a memory.


----------



## Wager's Throne (Mar 4, 2018)

Illinois, United States. I speak English and Spanish. I'm also taking time to learn other languages; such as: French, German, Italian, and Portuguese.


----------



## KittyEbon (Mar 4, 2018)

New Mexico. Can't speak a like of Spanish.


----------



## TR273 (Mar 4, 2018)

Scotland,  I speak English and am learning German.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Mar 5, 2018)

West-Central, Illinois (3 hours from Chicago), I speak English and a little Spanish, but I'm very rusty on my Spanish.


----------



## Open_Mind (Mar 5, 2018)

Fredericksburg, Virginia!

Can only speak English, unfortunately. Have great respect for those who are multilingual.


----------



## Razorscab (Mar 6, 2018)

I'm from the south-central part of Pennsylvania, USA: the unofficial home of rednecks, bears and indecisive weather.

I currently only speak English but I was giving German a try for a while. I'd love to give it another shot though.


----------

